

Ask HN: Recommended News Sites - monkey26

I know many of us now use Twitter, HN, and Reddit for our news, but are there are other sites that are must have news sites for software developers?  Even more mainstream like CNet?<p>I think I&#x27;ve narrowed to far in on HN and Twitter, and realize that I am missing out somewhat, especially on domain specific news (security).
======
pmcpinto
I usually like the news chosen by
[http://thetechblock.com/](http://thetechblock.com/) and their design is
really clean.

